# Coping with Clomid - work



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm due to start a 3 month course and am hoping the side effects will be OK - I was wondering what advice any of you have had for dealing with Clomid and work - did anyone tell their manager/team  

I have quite a stressful job with a high level of responsibility and am a bit worried about it all really, so I'm looking for some advice...


----------



## NB (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm on my second month of clomid & have took both courses about 6pm with dinner, that way I have the majority of my side effects whilst I'm asleep. I am currently on 50mg & find that apart from being tired & the odd stomach cramp I've had no side effects at work. I haven't told my boss or anyone & to be fair none of them have actually noticed. I never ovulated on the first month but have this month & all I had is a few mild stomach pains. I know some people have been quite    on them but you don't know until you start them. Fingers crossed that it works first time so that you only have one   month on them.


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Sweetpeapodder

Great news about you starting your treatment, first off.

Ummm, telling work is a tough one.  You may be very lucky and not have any side effects at all hun?  I guess I would say see how much you feel you are changing and make the decision then - and suggest that your work install a naughty step!

xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL! I love the "naughty step" suggestion !!  


I do have a couple of "challenging" team members - maybe I'm looking for an excuse to take an axe to them?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think it depends on your colleagues really. And your boss. I haven't told my boss we're TTC as she'd probably find a way of sacking me (yes she really is that horrid!), but my colleagues all know. I haven't really suffered with any major side effects, and really I don't think its anyone's business but your's and DH's!!

Hopefully you won't get too many s/e's - maybe the tiredness, a bit   and sometimes a bit    , but they are managable!

Good luck
xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

sweetpeapodder - dp installed a naughty step when I was on Clomid!!  I have never had pmt before so it was a real shocker for me, I turned into my MOTHER!  Dp would crack me up. I would be about to throw his dinner at the wall and he would tell me to go to the naughty step!  

x


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Pootle-

I have jjst read your summary and wanted to say that I feel very sorry that you have miscarried 3 times. Are they now investigating why?

I was pregnant in jan 05 and m/c April 05. Really horrible- how do you remain so churpy? Found the whole thing really distressing.

Does it get harder for all of you when you hear that friends / family are pregnant or is it just me? Not sure if I am turning into Cruella or if it is natural.

Love

Humph

xx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Humph

It's hard to stay positive after m/c, particularly last time as we allowed ourselves to bond with the twins, not thinking for one second it wouldn't work out.  I keep going by thinking I WILL BE A MUM. It hurts like hell, more so when people around you seem to be getting pg all of the time, without any bother.

I hate the journey but it's one I am prepared to stick at!

xx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hi girls

Pootle- well, you are a credit to us all, I would say. The battle may be long but you seem very determind so I will take heart from that. Do you have good people around you that you can talk with (apart from ff girls who are obviously irreplacable).

I seem to bore most of my close friends and dh with my feelings- so much so that he gets bored of me, and tells me so at times.

I also know what you mean about others getting pg around you- seems to get harder each time. Still, at least you girls are here - a life saver I think.

Take care of you

Humph

xx


----------

